# Bubble Study



## mbourdeau (Oct 3, 2012)

Mr provider is doing alot of Bubble Studies with the Echo.  How can I bill for this?   Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mceisele (Oct 3, 2012)

I would just code the echo.  

Supercoder has addressed this in one of their, _You Be the Coder_ articles, at http://www.supercoder.com/coding-ne...bble-studies-same-as-echo-in-hospital-article

Hope this helps.

Celeste


----------



## mbourdeau (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you so much Celeste.  This was very helpful.


----------

